# Collecting Original Aurora Tjets



## 82whiskey

I'd like to start collecting some of the more expensive "collector quality" aurora tjets but I'm so leary on most of the cars I see on the bay. Are there more reliable sources for collector quality tjets? I'd hate to pay a premium price only to find out its not original or has been repaired.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## ctsvowner

There are some folks out there that do incredible jobs with restorations/repairs. I would think best be would be to get in touch with some of the more famous people around here. You may have to pay for a few hard learned lessons or you could pay a genuine collector a bit more with the sanity of knowing what you got.

Sort of you can pay me now or pay me later type of idea.


----------



## 82whiskey

I gues that's what I was wondering, who are the legit collectors?


----------



## alpink

I am a legit destroyer!
what ya got?
I can destroy it.
it will have no value what-so-ever,
but will run pretty good!


----------



## Bill Hall

Bottom line?

Do your homework! Get a Beers bible and READ it. Study sales trends. Look for errors or mistakes.

Look for a professional or a "thorough listing" by someone who is willing to disclose EXACTLY what they are selling. They will list the pertinent information that informed buyers need to know. 

Seek good macro pics that are focused, properly lit, and shot from all the important angles. 

Thoroughly check their feed back and other items listed.


----------



## ajd350

Ask Questions! If a seller gets evasive or defensive, you may want to move on.


----------



## old blue

Go to the slot car shows and sales. Being able to pick something up and look close makes all the difference in the world. Let the sellers know what you are looking for. Many times they have things they do not think will sell so they leave it at home. 

Try the for sale forum here. If you have an idea of what you want, chances are someone here has it or knows who might.


----------



## Marty

old blue said:


> Go to the slot car shows and sales. Being able to pick something up and look close makes all the difference in the world.


I agree. There may not be a show close to you, but if you are serious go to at least one show.

I also agree with getting Bob Beers book and/or Slot Car Johnnies book.

I also agree with looking at clear pictures. If you have a question ask the seller. You can also post here. We can look at the auction and give our opinions (no shortage of that here!:wave

Is there a particular car (Dodge Charger, Ford Mustang,etc... you are interested in? A particular make, Chrysler, Ford, GM? A particular race series, NASCAR, Can-Am, Trans-Am, drag racing? Street cars?

Welcome to the world of slot car collecting!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## dlw

*Bob Beers*

Does Bob Beers still have that show in Long Island, NY? Being in Massachussettes (sp?) that's about a couple hours drive. Would be well worth the trip.

To see all those cars might put you in a Homer Simpson drooling fit.


----------



## alpink

Rob Budano has a show coming up soon to in Cortland NY I think


----------



## 82whiskey

Hi all,

Thanks for all the good advice. I already have Bobs book but I'm not familiar with Slot Car Johnnies???

NY is usually as close as the shows get but I think its a good idea. And if any of you honest collectors decide you need to cull your collections let me know! Mainly interested in original tjets, of course the rare ones, the tuff ones and wild ones, mustangs, vws, and, and, and...:drunk:

Thanks again for the advice

Brian


----------



## LTjet

*Buy what you like.*

If you are looking for quality original t-jets, be prepared to spend some quality dollars. I began collecting again about 1995. Since then, I have collected most of the cars that I wanted as a kid from the sixties. I would start by focusing on a small group of cars that you really want and then expand from there. This group of collectors on Hobby Talk possess a great amount of knowledge and resourcefulness. All you have to do is ask! Enjoy your search, I have.


----------



## swamibob

Hello Brian:

I've been a collector since before i knew I was a collector.  I have somewhere north of 2000 slot cars. No, not all nice, and not all t-jets. I know a lot of collectors that I would trust, Bob Beers, Tom Stumph, Slot Car Johnny all come to mind. 

A very close friend of mine has one of the largest collections in the country. There are several other very good collectors up here in the hinterland. 

Are there any cars that you are looking for specifically?

Tom


----------



## 82whiskey

swamibob said:


> Hello Brian:
> Are there any cars that you are looking for specifically?Tom


Hi Tom,

I guess its hard to say because I'm really just starting to look for collector quality tjets. I guess my favorites are the ones I lied most as a kid. Indy Racers, Ferrari 250 GTO, all the Wild Ones and Tuff Ones, Vdubs. Of course any Mustang and Camaro... As you can see I can go in a few directions but the good news is I have plenty of targets!

Thanks, Brian


----------



## swamibob

So true, plenty of targets always helps.  I think the best thing to do is really, go to a show and have a plan. Don't be afraid to ask questions of the folks on here about values and pricing. Always glad to be of service to a fellow slot head! 

Tom


----------



## 82whiskey

Thanks Tom. I know about Bob's show every year in New York but are there any other shows in the New England area?

Brian


----------



## A/FX Nut

The advice is good on here. You could try antique malls / shops. Flea markets could be another place. I've been going to this nearby antique shop for 11 years. Slow going for the first 9, but the last year was pretty good. 5 thunderjets. The best 3 are a 63' Convertible Thunderbird, Masarati, and a 63' Jaguar color SLATE! I paid $25.00 for it. The other 2 I paid $30.00 each. All three of them are collector quality. 

The best advice I recieved was, BE PATIENT. If you get a car you just gotta have, wait for it. If you have enough cash you can get it now. But good deals do come, but you don't see them often.

Good luck and happy hunting.
Randy.


----------



## 82whiskey

Hi Randy,

I have hit the antique malls a couple of times. Picked up some neat old Marx Indy racers in 1/32. Not Aurora but cool none the less. You've had pretty nice luck though, hope it keeps up for you.

Brian


----------



## 82whiskey

Just did a search for Slot Car Johnnies price guide, yikes! Am I looking at the right book?

http://www.amazon.com/Identification-Price-Guide-AURORA-Motoring/dp/0895380307

I'm assuming its no longer in print but is this the going price?

Brian


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Craigslist is another resource that can provide good Fruits a times.

Persistance is a virtue.

Rob


----------



## Marty

82whiskey said:


> Just did a search for Slot Car Johnnies price guide, yikes! Am I looking at the right book?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Identification-Price-Guide-AURORA-Motoring/dp/0895380307
> 
> I'm assuming its no longer in print but is this the going price?
> 
> Brian


That is the correct book. I would bet that if you check those books will all still be there. The latest ones I saw on ebay were all way high BIN or outrageous starting bids. They never sell.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink

check around .... Amazon, for one, might have better prices.


----------



## thunderjetgene

82whiskey said:


> I'd like to start collecting some of the more expensive "collector quality" aurora tjets but I'm so leary on most of the cars I see on the bay. Are there more reliable sources for collector quality tjets? I'd hate to pay a premium price only to find out its not original or has been repaired.
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Hey Brian - just the kind of thing I like to help ferret out on EPay. I've rarely been disappointed on Ebay, but I'm pretty good at knowing what to look for, been doing it a long time, on a limited budget.
If you ever want advice on one you see on Ebay or elsewhere, gimme a holler. I'll help you out, no problem. My email - [email protected]. Drop me a line...
Where are you located?
Gene


----------



## 82whiskey

Thanks Gene and all. This really is a great group.

Brian


----------



## 82whiskey

Forgot to mention I'm in Southeastern MA.

Brian


----------



## bobwoodly

For me it depends upon the time I have to invest. Flea markets, garage sales etc can be good and sometimes have good prices they typically take more time. I use ebay and an auction sniper to bid (so I don't get caught up in auction fever) because it gets delivered to my door. But the downside is you can't see or touch the item although with free pictures I am seeing more detail on eBay these days. 

I am a ebay seller as well and have bought/sold nice tjets for well under $20 each. You can often get nice common tjets for not a whole lot over $10. I got the SCJ book and did not use it much, my Bob Beers book is dog eared and worn. I ended up reselling my SCJ book.


----------



## wheelszk

[ You can often get nice common tjets for not a whole lot over $10. 



I would like to see that.


----------



## 82whiskey

Has anyone ever purchased form t-jetlag on ebay. He has some nice looking cars. Only one photo each but good photos. I don't want to see anyone get bashed so feel free to contact me off list. 82whiskeyATcomcastDOTnet

Thanks, Brian


----------



## 82whiskey

Lets see if I know at least what I think I know.

The Ford Fairlane this user has listed looks original to me and rates a 2 in Bobs book and looks to be in very good condition. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/turnpike1111/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

It seems to me one of the clues is the way the bumpers are attached. The rear bumper on this car has the posts that are welded into the body which looks original. It seems to me most (all?) repo bodies don't attach the bumbers this way.

I see it has a standard tjet chassis with closed rivets which makes me wonder... is there a way to know which cars came origianly with open rivet chassis vs closed?

I see it has a case but is it the original type for this car?

Finally value. If this car is what it looks to be what do you think a fair value would be?


----------



## 82whiskey

This car on the other hand does not look like an Aurora to me but it is pretty cool. Anyone know what it is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-S...110949190967?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d5164d37

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Marty

82whiskey said:


> This car on the other hand does not look like an Aurora to me but it is pretty cool. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-SCALE-THUNDERBIRD-SLOT-CAR-NICE-BABY-BIRD-/110949190967?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d5164d37
> 
> Thanks, Brian


 
Looks like a reins cast. The description says the posts were replaced. That probably means it was a "slush" cast with no posts. The posts had to be added.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078

It is a resin. I got an identical one of those from partspig, who got it from honda27, who got it from???? It fits a T jet, but mine doesn't have the glass or bumpers. Lines up okay on a SWB JL chassis.


----------



## bobwoodly

wheelszk said:


> [ You can often get nice common tjets for not a whole lot over $10.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see that.


I've sold 3 yellow XKE's between $11.50 and $15 within the last year. Same range for yellow as well as Tan Cobra GT's and common Ford J's. Yellow and Tan Corvette Stingrays for a couple buck more. 3 old Chaparrals for about $15. All were clean and uncut or broken. Common tjet cars in common colors are relatively cheap.


----------



## madsapper

82whiskey said:


> Thanks Tom. I know about Bob's show every year in New York but are there any other shows in the New England area?
> 
> Brian


I have not seen any shows up our way. The closest is the Bob Beers or the Buds.

To echo points here, you can do well at some of the indoor fleamarkets and antique stores. I picked up a set of tan tjets (Jag and fairlane) mint for two bucks each about 10 years ago at an antique shop. Last year I bought a box of track at another that had a US 1 set mixed in with tractor, trailer, and an orange starbust AFX Nomad for 20 bucks. Yardsale finds have mainly been lifelike or tomy AFX, but they still make your heartrate climb when you find them. Yardsale prices on toys are starting to climb thanks to shows like American Pickers and Toy Hunter.

I picked up my copy of SCJ's book at Barnes and Noble for the cover price. I am amazed at how high the price for the book has gone. There are copies still available out there, be patient.

www.daveshobby.net (no affiliation) has some good reference sheets for download as well. No price listings, but color availability and release dates as well as listings.

Good luck!


----------



## 82whiskey

Thanks for the link to DavesHobby. Great source for photos. I think I will start hitting the flea markets more and see if I get lucky.

Brian


----------



## 82whiskey

*Real Deal Batmobile?*

This looks to me like a decent condtion batmobile. Do you guys think its original?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-BATMOBILE-SLOT-CAR-1385-HO-SCALE-BOXED-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-/221123228452?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item337bf8b324

Thanks, Brian


----------



## cwbam

epay lets sellers have 50 free listings / month, so I believe starting asking price has gone (on average) UP. Hobby sellers have little costs to ask for $$$ for there auctions. If sells great, if not try again next month. Spring Summer = slow sales lower prices, Watch for garage/estate sales finds posted on fleepay craigslist. Some lots sales can have good parts and a treasure buried deep.

nice looking car
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221123355862?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
to
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221122439821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## alpink

the chassis is original and looks to be brand new as does the body. the card in the box looks almost too good to be true. but if that has never been run, thus never oiled, and the car only recently had a whiff of air, then that is just like it came from the factory. the pics of the body are kinda dark, so it is hard to judge condition beyond what I have already said. the glass on the body looks perfect.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Closed Rivet/ Open Rivet*

About the Rivets, and that's sometimes a Tuff One(pun intended) to answer. Over the years, many chassis got swapped around with different bodies alot the time. Now Granted, the earliest T-Jets ONLY had closed /Solid rivets, but those only lasted a few years before they switched to the Open hole rivet type. Now this is when things again got tricky, as sometimes later chassis came with solid rivets too, and it's supposed that when the assemble line ran out of open hole rivets, they simple substituted the old stock closed type. And another oddity, is that I have half a dozen Tuff Ones cars with Closed rivets, and also half a dozen early(non MT) A/FX cars that also came from the factory with Closed rivets. And lastly, there's the story of racers up-grading/swapping from open rivets to the (supposedly) better Closed rivets. And often you'll even see aluminum rivets that were used to repair /replace damaged Brush Springs. LOL- are you confused Yet ! 


82whiskey said:


> Lets see if I know at least what I think I know.
> The Ford Fairlane this user has listed looks original to me and rates a 2 in Bobs book and looks to be in very good condition.
> 
> It seems to me one of the clues is the way the bumpers are attached. The rear bumper on this car has the posts that are welded into the body which looks original. It seems to me most (all?) repo bodies don't attach the bumbers this way.
> 
> I see it has a standard tjet chassis with closed rivets which makes me wonder... *is there a way to know which cars came origianly with open rivet chassis vs closed?*
> 
> I see it has a case but is it the original type for this car?
> 
> Finally value. If this car is what it looks to be what do you think a fair value would be?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Chassis that BELONG to Specific Bodies -ONLY !*

PS- About original chassis that belong to the body. IMO- the Tuff Ones are the easiest to know if they belong, as the Tuffy's had silver plated electrics- but used either Solid or Open rivets, also- the tuffys used a Unique top plate that you can I.D. -if you open them up and see the two half moon shaped raised ribs, located where they contact the magnets. Another chassis that is sometimes easy to match-is the Wild Ones chassis, IF the original RED *Hong Kong 1416 *label is missing, the only diffs for a Wild One Chassis over a standard chassis, ARE : The WO had silver plated pick-up shoes, silver content Comm brushes, and the arms were either Green wire/Grey tip, or Green wire/Red tip. The gearing is usually standard, although I have heard *rumors that taller gearing was also used, but none of my 12 Wild Ones cars/chassis have that. Also, original WO cars came with skinny Spongee rear tires, that fit on the standard T-Jet rims, although later 1969 NOS W.O. chassis being sold(sans body), come with standard tires- not the Spongees.


----------



## 82whiskey

Any thoughts on this Fairlane?



82whiskey said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/turnpike1111/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Thank, Brian


----------



## Illinislotfan

There are guys on here more knowledgable than me, but I think the rear bumper has been reattached. I wish he had a photo with the chassis off, but it just doesn't look right to me. I like to see a nice, round melt mark.


----------



## Bill Hall

bad link?


----------



## 82whiskey

Bill Hall said:


> bad link?


Lets try this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Ford-Fairlane-1353-White-Hardtop-w-Blue-Roof-Sharp-Boxed-/110951252086?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d535c076=&nma=true&si=p%2FnV0iRJTo%2BSsWCxFbFLBnx5OL8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bill Hall

*At a glance*

Mr Woodly is correctamundo! Rear bumper has been photon torpedoed with a soldering iron. WAAAAAAY to hot! A technique that actually requires a variably controlled iron to get consistent results. Typically they'll have stalagmites where the iron pulled the molten plastic away when it was over heated.

Additionally the replacement bumper has a doinked left tail light. Look at 7- 8 O'clock. No doubt dropped on that corner while on it's original body.

The roof is a re-glue. Note the wavy inconsistent bottom of the back edge along the parcel shelf. That "crushed ice look" is characteristic of a break away and a "vintage re-glue". Also note the passenger side view, clearly some heavy schlobber there...and if you follow it around counterclockwise to the front of the model you can clearly see the heavy schlobber through the front windshield along the passenger side dashboard.

The pix here are fare to middlen' so it's really tough to gauge much more.


----------



## 82whiskey

I think I just went to school with a master. Should have seen the reglued top myself and Bob also caught the rear bumber (I didn't). Would never have noticed the dinged rear light. You know what you are looking at Bill. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## alpink

whiskey, there are masters and Jedi Knights here. they don't often reveal their identities though. stay tuned!


----------



## Dyno Dom

Bill, you re-enforced my skepticism about a piece that I passed from bidding on this week, Thanks. :thumbsup: 
A top from several different angles & pics consistently had "the crushed ice look" at the lower part of front windshield.
Upon questioning the seller I was told the item was perfect & it was just the light.


----------



## wyatt641

looks like runner stock to me..nothing more..also looks like whole front end has been reglued together like it was broken into a few pieces...at least that is what i see,..run em,and gun,em..give whats left to my 7 yr old...he will finish the job...


----------



## Gerome

Check out this guy's auctions

http://www.ebay.com/sch/dlalstott/m...h=item20cb254808&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## 82whiskey

Thanks Gerome. Check out this Camaro...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUR...300777280523?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4607b9140b


----------



## Bill Hall

I think I just went to school with a master. Should have seen the reglued top myself and Bob also caught the rear bumber (I didn't). Would never have noticed the dinged rear light. You know what you are looking at Bill. Thanks for the lesson.

_ Thank you, but there's really no mastery involved. Truth be told we've play this game all the time here at HT. In fact, I look forward to it. After a while you learn to look for flaws/damage that are common to all models and those things which are unique to certain or specific models. Eventually you develope a mental check list. _

Bill, you re-enforced my skepticism about a piece that I passed from bidding on this week, Thanks.
A top from several different angles & pics consistently had "the crushed ice look" at the lower part of front windshield.
Upon questioning the seller I was told the item was perfect & it was just the light.

_Dom ...and to his minds eye it certainly could appear perfect. Thankfully your experience caused the necessary objective gut check and you fanned it. _


----------



## Bill Hall

82whiskey said:


> Thanks Gerome. Check out this Camaro...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUR...300777280523?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4607b9140b


I'd ask for a second look at the passenger A-pillar.


----------



## slotcarman12078

He did go out of his way to _NOT_ show it.. He's hiding sumpthin'!!


----------



## 82whiskey

Bill Hall said:


> I'd ask for a second look at the passenger A-pillar.


I actually noticed that! Looks a little funny in the fourth pic. 

Question, with all these poeple bidding big bucks on this car, what keys do you see that tell you its an original Aurora vs a repop?

Thanks brian


----------



## Bill Hall

82whiskey said:


> I actually noticed that! Looks a little funny in the fourth pic.
> 
> Question, with all these poeple bidding big bucks on this car, what keys do you see that tell you its an original Aurora vs a repop?
> 
> Thanks brian


It should be noted that the later Camaros often carry a lot of flash, clods and goobs around the drip rails, pillars and posts. May not be damaged at all, just inexplicable until proven otherwise. 

Best thing is to study your guides and surf the Bay. It' takes time/commitment to get familiar. You need to be aware of who made what. Unless it's a "Dragjet Resin", an "HO Detroit" (they are marked), or an "HO Models" you shouldnt have any troubles immediately spotting the drop off in QC. 

First thing is the FINISH. Genuine Aurora bods (Vibe/T-jet) have a unique luster that stands the test of time. Good photo work always reveals this trait.

Chassis FITMENT. I look for irregularities. Mass production creates uniform traits in every model. 

Check the DETAIL. Silicone repop molds cant maintain the same tolerance as steel. Body lines and seams, especially the transitional edges where inside becomes outside tend to wander around. This requires time effort and skill to correct that is frequently overlooked. 

Original ARTWORK never has a sharp edge or stands up. Always feathe-rlite if not trailing.


----------



## 82whiskey

Thoughts on this Mustang? Only one photo and I do see glue but did they ever come from Aurora like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thunderjet-Mustang-2-2-Fastback-NOS-MINT-IN-ORIGINAL-BOX-/271059003127?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1c6026f7

Thanks, Brian


----------



## old blue

I have a red with white stripes mustang, wheel wells are cut, but it looks similar. I only notice overspray on the seats where mine is cleaner. Not sure if that is a clue or not.

Old Blue


----------



## 82whiskey

And another... is this really the slate blue? Is this slate blue or turquoise?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271058996729?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D271058996729%26_rdc%3D1

Thanks, Brian


----------



## 82whiskey

And another... I like the car but is it original? Green tint windows?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330793672314?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D330793672314%26_rdc%3D1

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Dyno Dom

Brian, I would believe the Vette to be accurate as slate blue. The seller is
a knowledgeable collector beginning to thin out.


----------



## alpink

would someone consider investing in Bob Beers illustrated picture book of Aurora slot cars?


----------



## JordanZ870

82whiskey said:


> And another... I like the car but is it original? Green tint windows?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330793672314?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D330793672314%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> Thanks, Brian


Yellow* tinted windows, and Yes, Aurora did that on some models.
My Blue Camaro sported the same color glass.


----------



## 82whiskey

alpink said:


> would someone consider investing in Bob Beers illustrated picture book of Aurora slot cars?


I have it in front of me. The color on the vette did not look like the color in Bobs book to me.


----------



## 82whiskey

Dyno Dom said:


> Brian, I would believe the Vette to be accurate as slate blue. The seller is
> a knowledgeable collector beginning to thin out.


Thanks DD, good to know.


----------



## 82whiskey

Thanks Joez


----------



## Bill Hall

82whiskey said:


> I have it in front of me. The color on the vette did not look like the color in Bobs book to me.


Typical of mediocre pix. Over time we've learned to interpret color shift. In this case over lighted. A very common occurrence.


----------



## Bill Hall

82whiskey said:


> Thoughts on this Mustang? Only one photo and I do see glue but did they ever come from Aurora like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thunderjet-Mustang-2-2-Fastback-NOS-MINT-IN-ORIGINAL-BOX-/271059003127?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1c6026f7
> 
> Thanks, Brian


To my knowledge they were attached from the bottom.


----------



## 82whiskey

I have a hard time with colors. Green to turquoise?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thun...261102455062?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3ccaeb4916

Item: 261102455062

Brian


----------



## Illinislotfan

Sure looks like turqoise to me. Also looks like the window may have been reattached. And is that a little glue spot by the front bumper?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like seafoam to me. The green family can be a real bear to get an accurate picture of, at least on my camera anyways. Also, monitors can show colors out of whack too. Looking at the current price tells me it's seafoam.


----------



## partspig

That car looks to be Turquoise. Sea Foam green was a great invention. I prefer dark green and light green. JMOFHO pig


----------



## Dyno Dom

I'd agree with turquoise.


----------



## Tazman6069

Turquoise


----------



## ParkRNDL

i'm thinking turquoise too... i "restorized" a turquoise one not long ago and that's what it looks like to me. also looks like the camera did that funny thing where everything gets a yellow tint, and that's what is making it questionable. i get that frequently depending on what color slot car and background i'm shooting. there's an Auto Fix button in Windows Photo Viewer that does a good job correcting it for me...

--rick


----------



## 82whiskey

I thought it was turquoise too but 19 bids and wow, $595 and climbing...


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yeah but all it takes is 2 inexperienced collectors who have heard that Seafoam is a "holy grail" to see that word in the description... give them both more money than research skills and you have the perfect storm. 

Although maybe I just don't know enough. What's the difference between seafoam and olive drab? Can anyone post both in the same pic side by side for comparison?

Edit: just to muddy the waters a little, here's a link (if it works) to pics of an HOD Seafoam Charger...

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...6382,551056405&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall

Turquoise by a mile.


----------



## dlw

Sun-faded turquoise. Which brings up another pitfall for the inexperienced/misinformed collector. Many dishonest/misinformed seller will get sun-faded blue cars , calling them green in their auction and hook a sucker. Same goes for red cars, which made be 'faded to an orange tint.


----------



## 82whiskey

*How did I do?*

Hey all,

Just bought this Batmobile on ebay and I thought it looked good but it went fairly cheap as BMs usually go. Did I miss something? Over pay? You can be honest, I can take it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thunderjet-T-Jet-500-Batmobile-1960s-Original-Condition-/140859584986?nma=true&si=p%2FnV0iRJTo%2BSsWCxFbFLBnx5OL8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks, Brian


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot!

Has the bottom fallen out of the genuine Batmobile market?
(or many were asleep at the switch!)

How ever you look at it, Nice Score! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

joez870 said:


> Woot!
> 
> Has the bottom fallen out of the genuine Batmobile market?
> (or many were asleep at the switch!)
> 
> How ever you look at it, Nice Score! :thumbsup:


That is a good deal. The price has dropped on both Batmobiles and Green Hornet cars due to the Dash repops I think. I've sold five with an average selling price of $75 and the last two going for $67 each. So as Joe says you got a good deal.


----------



## 82whiskey

Ok, feel a little better now. Thanks


----------



## 82whiskey

*Anyone have an extra $12,500?*

Wow.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-VIBRATOR-VIBE-SLOT-CAR-SEMI-TRUCK-COLLECTION-VIBRO-TRACTORS-TRAILERS-/380468725328?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5895b40650

What do you think a real value would be on these?

Brian


----------



## Grandcheapskate

82whiskey said:


> Wow.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-VIBRATOR-VIBE-SLOT-CAR-SEMI-TRUCK-COLLECTION-VIBRO-TRACTORS-TRAILERS-/380468725328?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5895b40650
> 
> What do you think a real value would be on these?
> 
> Brian


A Joe Bodnarchuk auction? The price is absurd enough.


----------



## JordanZ870

Grandcheapskate said:


> A Joe Bodnarchuk auction? The price is absurd enough.


Seems like a "Look at ME, See What *I* Have?!" type auction.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those are repros...


----------



## 82whiskey

*Unreleased Auroa Car?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-VINTAGE-T-JET-AFX-THUNDER-JET-HO-SLOT-CAR-DK-BLUE-TORINO-CAR-FITS-TYCO-/120996640608?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2bf63760


----------



## stirlingmoss

those were salemans copies from the aurora plant, they were not painted and did not have bumpers.
as i was told these odd colored aurora sample bodies were found in storage in nj by a family memeber whos relative worked at the West Hempstead, ny plant.
these and other bodies/colors have made there way to ebay in last couple of months and are fetching strong $.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

stirlingmoss said:


> those were salemans copies from the aurora plant, they were not painted and did not have bumpers.
> as i was told these odd colored aurora sample bodies were found in storage in nj by a family memeber whos relative worked at the West Hempstead, ny plant.
> these and other bodies/colors have made there way to ebay in last couple of months and are fetching strong $.



He has a jersey phone number right in his ad too lol.

I'm tempted to call him and go for a visit


----------



## stirlingmoss

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> He has a jersey phone number right in his ad too lol.
> 
> I'm tempted to call him and go for a visit


ditto,he is only 25 minutes from me.


----------



## 82whiskey

*Wow*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thunderjet-Aqua-Tow-Truck-Wrecker-Slot-Car-from-Collection-/320995664663?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=p%2FnV0iRJTo%2BSsWCxFbFLBnx5OL8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Cool but...


----------



## Bill Hall

Subtract the 12 bux for the chassis....and ....Zoiks!


----------



## sethndaddy

82whiskey said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-VINTAGE-T-JET-AFX-THUNDER-JET-HO-SLOT-CAR-DK-BLUE-TORINO-CAR-FITS-TYCO-/120996640608?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c2bf63760


funny, I see he sold this car at least 3 times??? Wonder if he had that many.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That would be his 5th one Ed. He got good feedback on the previous 4 so I's have to say he did.


----------



## Kurl3y

82whiskey said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Thunderjet-Aqua-Tow-Truck-Wrecker-Slot-Car-from-Collection-/320995664663?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=p%2FnV0iRJTo%2BSsWCxFbFLBnx5OL8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Cool but...


Just curious is that truck really that rare?... WOW!!


----------



## 82whiskey

*Not Aurora but cool*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FALLER-MERCEDES-TRACKCLEANER-WITH-CUSTOM-PAINTED-FREIGHT-RUN-CLEAN-PERFECT-/160897325235?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item25763a58b3


----------



## JordanZ870

Those Faller trucks (and a track cleaner) are on my HG list. :thumbsup:
The detail blows me away!


----------



## foxkilo

*not Aurora but cool*

It is really a cool one.
It is the normal Faller truck with a weight modelled like load and a device which holds two brass blades to clean the track.
The price of 90 bucks is really good if it stays at that. Normally you won't get it for that over here.It runs perfectly on any track. As for spares parts T-jet pick-up shoes do fit with a little bit of bending as do the springs and the brushes. And if you are lucky it has already the zinc chassis being a normal buttom with a die cast plate and a cascade of tiny cogwheels. The cogs are arranged in two layers and give a ratio around 1:25. 

Sorry that I got no pic of the gearplate

Mario


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dang, that track cleaner is awesome. Never seen one of those before. Makes Oscar look even more Mickey Mouse. (Not that there's anything wrong with that... these ARE toy cars, after all :tongue: )

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ya know whats ironic ? When I was a Kid (I'm 54 now), my local "Hobby Hut" in South Plainfield N.J., sold alot of Faller H.O. cars, and they were cheaper than Aurora T-Jets, soooo... I had several of them including Trucks !....but none were like this one, as they had much older styled bodies. And Don't get me started about what happened to my Faller Cadillac Convertible !


----------

